# Trolling on Boondoggle 4-21/ Tuna



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Left out of grand lagoon at 5 am headed towards the nipple. Dropped the outriggers at the edge and started trolling. Trolled out to the nipple then headed towards 131 hole and then towards elbow.the water got better as we went. Just west of 131 hole the water was beautiful. Started seeing flying fish and Had some grass but nothing matted up. Saw some birds diving on baitfish and headed over and hooked up. He put up a fight but we got him. Shortly after that another fish nearly spooled a 50 wide before pulling hook. Both fish hit ballyhoo with a blue and white duster and 80lb fluorocarbon leader at about 8.5 knots. We pulled seven lines with every islander ballyhoo color combination you could have but both hook ups were on the blue and white duster. Tried some high speed trolling back in for a wahoo but no luck. Back at the dock by 5pm. Oyster Bar by 7pm.

Great day on the water with two lifelong buddies Frank and Ben. It was Ben's first trip back on the water since he suffered a traumatic brain injury in Afghanistan 4 years ago. He videod the catch with his go pro so maybe we can post that soon. Also the first time to break out the outriggers on the new ride. I couldn't ask for a better day!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Niceeeeeeeee! At least some sashimi was slammed? I see the steaks, man fresh sashimi on the way in would have been sweet! Always pack a bottle of soy and some lemon!


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Awesome! thanks for the post.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice TUNA!!!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice trip and it's great to hear Ben had the opportunity to get back out. Thanks for your service Ben. Speaking of the Oyster Bar, who's little old boat is that sitting at the fuel dock. Think the name is Constellation. Was thinking about pulling in but didn't want to swamp him......


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Correction. It was Saturday 4-22. The bite was about 10 miles sw of 131 hole trolling toward elbow. around 800ft of water. I could see color on the fish at 40ft. Pretty Blue water.


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

https://youtu.be/EpcIm7EFq20 Link to video of the catch. Thanks Ben!!


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Nice Trip*

Looks like you are getting the new ride dialed in Mike. Glad to see clear water in so close as well as bait. I'll be out there next week if the water flattens out a little.

Bob


----------

